# MPIX customer service phone number



## schumionbike

Does anyone know? I need to change my shipping adress before they ship the stuff, thanks!!!!


----------



## schumionbike

problem solve, apparently those guys read their email pretty quickly.  It would be good  to have a phone number though!


----------



## NJMAN

I asked them once in an email, and they told me that in order to keep their prices low, they don't provide a customer support phone number.

They are very quick about responding to emails though.


----------



## schumionbike

ah, thanks NJ.  They're dang quick at responding to email.


----------



## *Mike*

Yep.  Millers offers a phone support line.  It's one of the perks of using them, over MPIX (their consumer division.)  But, MPIX is great about e-mail!


----------



## BB11

Just got my first order. All cropped even though they were 8x10 or larger which should be immune from this. One also heavily darkened. Guess what, now no email reply.  Not sure what they think, i can cancel my payment.  They replied lightening fast to pre order questions.


----------



## BB11

Just foung out, Millers is the professional unit of MPIX.


----------



## The_Traveler

BB11 said:


> Just got my first order. *All cropped even though they were 8x10 or larger which should be immune from this. *One also heavily darkened. Guess what, now no email reply.  Not sure what they think, i can cancel my payment.  They replied lightening fast to pre order questions.



This is not correct.
If you have asked for 4 x 5 and sent them images composed in 2:3 aspect ratio  (like most dslrs use), the lab has two choices, crop them to fit the 4 x 5 aspect ratio or print them with large borders on 2 sides.


I have ordered from MPIX and you are supposed to make those decisions up front.


----------



## ronlane

The_Traveler said:


> BB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my first order. *All cropped even though they were 8x10 or larger which should be immune from this. *One also heavily darkened. Guess what, now no email reply.  Not sure what they think, i can cancel my payment.  They replied lightening fast to pre order questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not correct.
> If you have asked for 4 x 5 and sent them images composed in 2:3 aspect ratio  (like most dslrs use), the lab has two choices, crop them to fit the 4 x 5 aspect ratio or print them with large borders on 2 sides.
> 
> 
> I have ordered from MPIX and you are supposed to make those decisions up front.
Click to expand...


Lew's right. unless you crop the photos to the correct size before you upload them, it is your responsibility to check the crop on them as part of your ordering process. Seems like that one is on you.


----------



## BB11

As I stated, these were 8x10, 8X10 and 11x14. I did not ask for a border as I was unaware of the cropping. If I had been aware then I would have asked for the border if as you say that means no cropping. I am sure you understand that when you have worked on a jpeg that is the image you want to see, all of it. So I am new to sending prints out, a lesson learned. Never had online photo images before, as I said a lesson learned.


----------



## The_Traveler

you should read about Aspect ratio (image) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

Pictures as taken are generally a different shape than 8 x 10 which is a 4 x 5 aspect ratio.
Pictures as taken are generally in a 2 x 3 aspect ratio which would require an 8 x 12


----------



## BB11

Thank you The_Traveler. I do understand Aspect Ratio. Being new to having any prints done for me, have not done any since the film days and those I did myself, this has been a "learning experience" and now I have seen what I have to do to get what I want. But I certainly appreciate your help.


----------

